# neues motherboard



## ultrakollega (26. März 2003)

Hallo,

habe in meinen PC ein neues Motherboard getan, und zwar das
ASUS P4B533. Davor hatte ich das ASUS P4B drinne.

Das neue hat den Chipsatz: INTEL 845 E und das alte hatte den
Chipsatz INTEL 845.

Sonst ist alles gleich geblieben. Beim starten bekomm ich 
nun den "blue screen". also er fängt an zu starten ...
(WINDOWS 2000 wird gestartet) dann ist aus.

FEHLERMELDUNG: INACCESSIABLE_BOOT_DEVICE

Is glaub ich wegen dem Chispsatz ... 

Jemand ne Ahung???

Oder wie kann ich die neuen Chipsatztreiber installieren ohne
Windows 2000 starten zu müssen??


----------



## ultrakollega (26. März 2003)

*habs!*

weiß jetzt wie falls es jemanden interessiert ...

einfach mit der w2k cd starten. dann EINGABETASTE für neu
installieren. dann R taste für repairieren -> FERTIG!

mfg


----------



## Paule (26. März 2003)

zu dem wollte ich dir auzch gerade raten


----------



## NumDum (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Hier ist NumDum. Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich deinem Problem.
Ich mache ein Praktikum bei einen Computerfacheman. Heute sollte unser erster Tag werden, doch der zentral Rechner(alle wichtigen Dateien) wurde anscheinend von  einem Virus befallen. WIr haben die gleichen Symptome beim booten von Windows wie bei dem autor! blue screen und die aussage vom pc inaccessiable_boot_deive.
Wir haben versucht es mit einer boot cd, mit dem bios und es hat nicht funktioniert!
Als wir versucht haben es mit der boot cd zu schaffen wie es uns hier beschrieben wurde klappte es nicht mehr weil die tastatur nicht mehr wollte wir konnten nicht mehr schreiben......
Wir versuchten den pc neu zu installieren und dann zu reparieren (mit der orginalen boot cd), aber half nichts denn der virus schien das bios umzuschreiben oder lahm zu legen.


Wir wissen nicht mehr weiter und brauchen  dringend Hilfe   !
Danke im vorraus !
MFG
NumDum


----------



## Alexander12 (9. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Platte raus, als externe Platte an nen anderen Pc, dann mit nem Virenscanner durch und beschädigte/befallene Daten repariern, Bios neu Aufspielen/Update, fertig.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## zioProduct (9. Januar 2006)

Ja Alexander12 und mit viel glück bringt deine Hilfe den zweiten Rechner, an den du die HDD als Externe anschliesst, auch mit dem Virus in Kontakt und weg ist das ganze -.-*

Nimm zB den Akku des Mainboards raus, warte (je nach Mainboard) bis ca 10min dann ist dein BIOS etc wieder Resetet. Lege die CD ein, und versuche NICHT zu starten, sondern Formatiere, und nicht schnellfrormatieren, sondern ausgiebig alle Daten verschnetzeln 

Ich denke der Viurs sollte nicht so ein Monster sein, sonst würde nur noch ne neue HDD kaufen.

Zu der Idee von Alexander12 rate ich nur, wenn du auf dem anderen Rechner wirklich Highend AntiVirWare drauf hast. Also mir wäre das Risiko zu gross.

Viel Glück beim versuchen


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (9. Januar 2006)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Platte raus, als externe Platte an nen anderen Pc, dann mit nem Virenscanner durch und beschädigte/befallene Daten repariern, Bios neu Aufspielen/Update, fertig.


o0 Was machst wenn das AV des Rechners den Virus nicht kennt?
Auch die Platte von dem anderen Rechner ausbauen und an noch einen anderen Rechner dran klemmen bis Du Glück hast?


			
				zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nimm zB den Akku des Mainboards raus, warte (je nach Mainboard) bis ca 10min dann ist dein BIOS etc wieder Resetet. Lege die CD ein, und versuche NICHT zu starten, sondern Formatiere, und nicht schnellfrormatieren, sondern ausgiebig alle Daten verschnetzeln


Anzumerken währe hierbei das es auch richtig fiese Bootsektorvieren gibt.
Da könnt ihr formatieren was das Zeug hält  
Richtig sauber bekommt man eine Platte _NUR_ mit einem s0 Kill.


----------



## Alexander12 (9. Januar 2006)

Hi.

@cosmo:


> Richtig sauber bekommt man eine Platte _NUR_ mit einem s0 Kill.


Was meinst denn mit "s0"-Kill?


> Anzumerken währe hierbei das es auch richtig fiese Bootsektorvieren gibt.


Oh, da könnt Ich ja ein Lied davon singen.    Früher, wo wir noch keinen Linux-Server davor hatten, hatt Ich mir mal einen Parite/B Virus eingefangen. Es war nur einer, doch es ist ein Bootsektorvirus und nach dem Neustart des Rechners hatte Ich um die 9000-10000 Viren, JEDE *.exe Datei OHNE AUSNAHME war verseucht und nicht mehr sauber zu kriegen, Meine schönen daten bruzzelten dahin. *trauer*.

Manchmal frage Ich mich auch, warum Hacker so'n scheiss mach'n, bringt ja KEINEM was..


MfG Alexander12


----------

